# How is the "parking brake feature" on the wiper motors used for props?



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey I was just curious as to how the parking brake feature was used as far as props are concerned. This will be my first year building a moving prop so I was just curious how it is being used or at all. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

When power is stopped, it returns to a certain position where they are "parked" just like the wipers on your car.

Its good for putting a prop into a "starting position" that will be repeated.


----------



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

That makes perfect sense. Thanks friend!!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I think that I've seen a dropping prop use the parking feature. Hang on, let me open another tab and look for it ...

Oh yeah, here it is; http://youtu.be/ULwQXaPhETg , you still there?

What do you know it's another Creepy Creations video, he does really cool stuff and is very helpful.


----------



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

Ghost Ninja said:


> I think that I've seen a dropping prop use the parking feature. Hang on, let me open another tab and look for it ...
> 
> Oh yeah, here it is; http://youtu.be/ULwQXaPhETg , you still there?
> 
> What do you know it's another Creepy Creations video, he does really cook stuff and is very helpful.


Wow!! Yea he does make some pretty cool stuff. Thanks for the video link


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the free endorsement! Yeah, the park feature is great. As Zombie St0mp stated, it is perfect for having something return to a resting or starting position, then cycle through once when triggered. "Dropper" uses it, as does "Lunger", the skeletion by the tombstone. Our "Puking Pirate" is going to use it, too (video coming soon). It's funny... once you figure out how to get these things wired up and working, you start inventing ways to use it! LOL


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's wiring how-to that you may find helpful, too.


----------



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys..thats why this board is so good. Yall are always full of advice and help. Looking forward to building many projects.


----------



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

BTW that video really spells things out thanks!!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

newtodead.. you're welcome! Thats why I do them.  I just wish I'd found this board YEARS ago! LOL


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Creepy, Can this feature on the wiper motor be used for a "pop-up" prop. I would like to have a pirate skeleton pop up from a rum barrel but I simply do not know how to use pneumatics so wondering if this might be a viable option. I have a couple more wiper motors (i am a really, really big fan of these) so hoping I can use one for this.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Papa, yeah you could use it for a pop-up type of scare. I used a wiper motor for Jack (in a Box), our rat scare. I didn't happen to use the park feature, but you easily could. The park feature would basically let you trigger the scare and have it cycle once (for example, have something jump up out of a container and drop back in in a single motion. We wanted the rat to jump up and hold for a while, then drop down, so the electronics and mechanics were a little different.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Creepy. I am definitely going to try to get this going for this halloween.. Don't know if I will have time as I have so much to do and so little time. I am in the middle of completely redoing my pirate ship to convert it from the grandkids fort that is a temporary ship for halloween to a much more seaworthy and permanent sailing vessel. That along with other "must do" projects for this year will severely limit my ability to start any additional projects but.....I really, really, really want to do this. Hope you don't mind but I will probably send you a PM for some help on this. By the way....all of your tutorials are so entertaining and informative.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Papa, feel free to PM or directly email me (I'll likely see that faster).


----------

